# Brother QL700 communcation error



## medstar5 (Aug 3, 2015)

I installed Windows 10 this past weekend and now I get a communication error when I try to print labels on my Brother QL700. Do I need to uninstall the program and reinstall it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to TSF, did you get a driver from here Microsoft® Windows® 10 Compatible Models | Brother


----------



## medstar5 (Aug 3, 2015)

No, I believe it installed from a disk provided by Brother.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would try that first


----------



## medstar5 (Aug 3, 2015)

Okay, thank you.


----------

